# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tien tips voor een strak en gezond lijf - Artikel

## Leontien

*Tip 1: Leer de Schijf van Vijf uit je hoofd*
1. Eet gevarieerd
2. Eet niet teveel 
3. Eet weinig verzadigd vet
4. Eet veel volkorenproducten, fruit en groenten
5. Eet veilig
*Tip 2: Neem elke dag een ontbijt*
*Tip 3: Meer vis of visolie nuttigen*
*Tip 4: Trek kinderen achter hun computer vandaan*
*Tip 5: Ga meer 'matig intensief' bewegen*
*Tip 6: Maak van je dagelijkse bezigheden een activiteit*
*Tip 7: Ga nou eindelijk eens sporten!*
*Tip 8: Stop met roken*
*Tip 9: Stop of minder met alcohol*
*Tip 10: Zorg voor een goede stoelgang*

Meer info: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...9498/sc=5a5c77

----------

